# Amazing bridge build



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I stumbled across this YouTube video of a stop action construction of a cement arch bridge. The workmanship is quite amazing. Apparently he has a string of videos showing other quite impressive projects. The trains appear to be battery operated plastic toys. I get the impression that the location is in Asia. Not sure about the monkey :-}
Enjoy.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

pretty impressive


----------

